# visiting USA then re-entering Canada?



## aspacia (Jun 17, 2009)

I am Australian, staying in Canada for a few months, and am thinking about visiting the USA, just have a passport - no visa - and am allowed to stay in Canada for 6 months. Am wanting to find out if I can re-enter Canada if I go into the states.


----------

